# Walmart



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anybody use a Walmart money card for instant pay?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You mean a Wal Mart prepaid credit card ? There will be monthly fees if this is what you mean.
Some banks still offer free checking with debit cards. To maintain free checking status ,some require a certain amount to be direct deposited monthly,and or a minimum amount of debit card usages such as 5-6.
Chase used to give you $100.00 to open a Free account.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You mean a Wal Mart prepaid credit card ? There will be monthly fees if this is what you mean.
> Some banks still offer free checking with debit cards. To maintain free checking status ,some require a certain amount to be direct deposited monthly,and or a minimum amount of debit card usages such as 5-6.
> Chase used to give you $100.00 to open a Free account.


Yeah a Walmart prepaid debit card. 
I don't know if debit cards work with instant pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

desiibabyy said:


> Yeah a Walmart prepaid debit card.
> I don't know if debit cards work with instant pay.


First ask Wal Mart,or read the brochure on the card OR call the 1-800 number for the card.
Those cards work with other companies that offer only instant pay.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> First ask Wal Mart,or read the brochure on the card OR call the 1-800 number for the card.
> Those cards work with other companies that offer only instant pay.


Ok thanks.

I tried using my "pay card" earlier.. Said I can't use it and told me that I would get my funds in 3 days. "Repaying"

My birthday is Sunday so Im trying to get some money over the weekend .. And that's the only fast option I have


----------



## taric777 (Jul 19, 2017)

You can read about Walmart Card for using the Walmart Credit Card Payment and Login you must create an account on walmart com.


----------

